
Ask HN: Resources for software managers? - devmgr
I&#x27;m a software engineer that&#x27;s moved into the management role in the last few years. For the most part, it&#x27;s been a great transition and my teams are running well. I&#x27;ve got 3 teams with a total of 14 people in multiple offices. We&#x27;re working on interesting projects, profitable and growing, and for the most part, I really enjoy my work.<p>However, I don&#x27;t think that&#x27;s necessarily due to me knowing what I&#x27;m doing. I think it&#x27;s mainly due to having good people on my teams and good organizational support.<p>I have found all sorts of management training online. I&#x27;ve listened to things like the Manager Tools podcast and read various books (like Managing Humans and other more serious management books like Peopleware). I&#x27;ve looked for conferences or trainings that might be relevant (like Calibrate https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.calibratesf.com&#x2F;).<p>It seems like there&#x27;s a lot of material for management in general, but not a lot for software engineering management in particular. Additionally, there&#x27;s little to no peer network (at least in my area) where I can learn from what others or doing or discuss challenges I&#x27;m facing.<p>I have two questions:<p>1. Are there resources out there I&#x27;m missing?<p>2. Is there interest in starting a group or peer network?
======
romanhn
There is a Slack group dedicated to engineering leadership that was started by
Michael Lopp, author of Managing Humans. There are 200+ channels and 2000+
participants, with interesting conversations happening all the time. You can
request an invite here: [http://randsinrepose.com/welcome-to-rands-leadership-
slack/](http://randsinrepose.com/welcome-to-rands-leadership-slack/).

------
SnailWizard
I'd be interested in at least a list of references to read, listen to, or
watch.

I've moved into management over the past year or so myself, and while I have
one small team I'd like to make sure I have similar online resources for
management like I do for developing software. I'd like to make sure I'm a
decent manager and stay a decent manager for my employees.

~~~
devmgr
Are there any particular areas of help you're looking for?

One think I would like to have a better grasp on is performance review. As
engineers, my team's work is a mix of tangible and intangible. How do I
measure that? How can I evaluate their progress and growth?

